# Super Chef Battle - Tonight, 8pm



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Iron Chef America : Food Network 8pm tonight (1/3/2010)










Plans to watch? Looking forward to seeing Chef Comerford in action... don't usually get to witness her work, certainly not as much as the others.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm looking forward to it, especially, as you say, to see Chef Comerford in action. 

It's either that, or wait until the next time I'm invited to dinner at the White House.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Really?! You too?? :lol:


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

What makes me really laugh about this is remembering an episode from years back, when I worked at McGraw Hill. 

I'd gotten into the habit, every time I left the office, of jokingly telling my shared secretary, "If the White House calls, tell 'em I'll get back to them." 

Comes a time when I'm slated to interview one of the then President's special assistents, for an article I was working on. We'd been playing phone tag setting up the appointment date and time. 

I come back from lunch and she's all but incoherent. "Th, th, the, they called," she stuttered. "Who called?," I asked. Couldn't imagine what had gotten her into such a tizzy. "th, th, the White House," she exclaimed. 

The whole office had a laugh over that.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

My money is on Battali and Emirell.. Battali having worked with Marco White and Emiril feeding thousands a day at Commanders Palace Best of both quality and volume
Chef at white house will carry Flay.


----------



## trollkepr (Jan 4, 2010)

Why in the world did Iron Chef choose two Brits as judges when the whole point of the show is about America, eating local and helping other Americans with the winnings?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

So who won?  I wasn't able to watch it.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Flay/Comerford won. Not completely confident in the ability of the judges, though. Very eclectic judge's panel.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes, and who was that other twinkie? With all the hype and hoopla about the program, I expected to see some really respected culinary critics in the mix. The program disappointed me on a number of levels.


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

Why did they have an actress and an Olympic medalist as two of the judges?? Where was Jeffrey? And the chairman wasn't even there! I wanted Batali to win but Flays food looked better imo.


----------



## docsmith (Aug 4, 2008)

I can't say I'm shocked the White House chef won, sure I had a 50-50 chance guessing but I expected it from the first promo.

As for the judges....yea they were a disappointment and oddly chosen.

I am guessing, based on the promotions they did for this show, including face book adds, they were hoping to attract more 'average' women to the show and thought that actresses and an Olympic female athlete would be appealing to 'average' women. 

Thank god its over the adds were getting old 2 weeks ago.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm not sure I could be described as average, but I'm probably more 'average' than any women the network executives might come in contact with. While they are all good at what they do, I would have a difficult time identifying with either Nigela, Seymore or that other gal. I didn't watch the show because they were judging, but rather, _in spite_ of them. It was too much to hope for Flay to get knocked down...he was paired with the WH chef after all :look:. The whole thing seemed bogus to me.

And another thing...in a perfect world everyone might have the time, energy and inclination to have a wonderful garden, but real people leading real lives can only dream of such a thing. The WH has a team of gardeners and the financial resources to ensure that only the best will be grown there. Lets get real...if Ms. Obama were out there planting the seeds, pulling the weeds, and harvesting the produce with her own perfectly manicured hands, I might be impressed.

Then, there were some vegetables that were conspicuous by their absence. Beautiful, succulent beets in particular would have been a stunning, almost gem-like, addition to many of the creative dishes offered.


----------



## docsmith (Aug 4, 2008)

Well the fact that you post on a chef board and take a deeper interest means I don't think you were in their target audience. I think its kinda funny they have better judges for the upcoming 'worst cooks in america' show than this extremely hyped battle. Thats why I think it was a calculated decision by FN.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

From the remarks above- glad I missed it.

Had no intention of watching anyway; I'm fed up with cooking contests on FTV. For cooking, I like information, technique, and new ideas. For contests, I'll take the Pittsburgh Steelers.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all  


I just got done watching the episode at work. I've never been a big fan of iron Chef America, it's usually just ho hum. But I use to be a huge fan of the original iron Chef. I did find it a bit odd that in this particular episode, being focused on the U.S. that only one judge was rooted in America. But really...not a big deal at all. I thought all three did a respectable job. It annoys me when the judges showboat and try to make their time to talk about themselves. I would also enjoy the giggling actress in the original Iron Chef series. 

I remember Bobby Flay from the episodes of grillin' and Chillin', with Jack McDavid. I believe that city boy Flay got his clocked cleaned in every episode. But he's certainly come a long way since then. Besides, I suppose the whole low and slow on charcoal Vs gas is a simple preference thing anyways. But come'on! I've never doubted Bobby Flay's ability to put together bold flavors with good consistency. But he really seemed to blossom some time after he was cooking on Iron Chef for a while. It took him a while but there really seemed to be a moment when he started to feel comfortable stepping away from his comfort zone.

Some day I would love to take my wife and kids to DC. I'll certainly stop by The White House and I'll certainly stop by CAFÉ ATLÁNTICO, José Andrés . I know Chef Andrés wasn't part of the conversation...but hey  What am I gonna do? Not bring up his name when I think of DC?

Finally Mario Batali. If I had my choice, I would love to learn more about his preferences eating rather than cooking. No disrespect to anyone else...but his palette, his passion and experience eating seem to be second to none. That would be a dream come true for me.

dan


----------

